# Startup Problem



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Dear support team,

I am sorry if this is not the right thread.
I am having few startup issues. 
First, it is very slow loading stuff. (prepare for desktop)
Another, most of times the wifi connection show limited access (no internet) and I have to reconnect to the network for it to work. 
Along with that, there's message popping up, "Server Busy. The application cannot be completed because the other program is busy. The Options are Switch or retry." But after a while, the message will disappear itself.

*-update-*


> So the pop up "Server busy" does not necessarily related to wifi connectivity problem upon startup.
> When the pop up does not appear, I still have to reconnect wifi to get access to Internet. (the same wifi network).


==============================================================================

So I want to try to disable unnecessary startup programs, but I would like suggestion which are ok to disable.
The following are in my startup:



> Yes	HKCU:Run	IDMan	C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
> Yes	HKCU:Run	DAEMON Tools Pro Agent	"A:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTAgent.exe" -autorun
> Yes	HKCU:Run	Steam	"A:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
> Yes	HKCU:Run	Google Update	"C:\Users\Betsindoren\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
> ...


Thanks.

My System is Windows 7 Home 64-bit SP1
i7-2670QM 2.2GHz


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Actually there are TOO MUCH programs listed in your startup.
If I was in your shoes, I would edit this list like this, But its depended on yourself. 
You can enable to start all programs when windows starts up later if you want.
I will remove RED ones.
It's recommended to create a Restore Point before you want to edit registry or msconfig.
I recommend you do NOT edit registry just use msconfig.
Once again It is my suggestion, there is no obligation to obey, not the master key to solve your problem and it is not also unique.

Yes HKCU:Run IDMan C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
Yes HKCU:Run DAEMON Tools Pro Agent "A:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTAgent.exe" -autorun
Yes HKCU:Run Steam "A:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
Yes HKCU:Run Google Update "C:\Users\Betsindoren\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
Yes HKCU:Run chromium C:\Users\Betsindoren\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe --no-startup-window
Yes HKCU:Run iCloudServices C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\iCloudServices.exe
Yes HKCU:Run ApplePhotoStreams C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ApplePhotoStreams.exe
Yes HKCU:Run Facebook Update "C:\Users\Betsindoren\AppData\Local\Facebook\Update\FacebookUpdate.exe" /c /nocrashserver
Yes HKCU:Run Messenger (Yahoo!) "A:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
Yes HKCU:Run Octoshape Streaming Services "C:\Users\Betsindoren\AppData\Roaming\Octoshape\Octoshape Streaming Services\OctoshapeClient.exe" -inv:bootrun
Yes HKCU:Run msnmsgr "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
Yes HKCU:Run MobileDocuments C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
Yes HKCU:Run PicPick Start A:\Program Files (x86)\PicPick\picpick.exe /startup
Yes HKCU:Run HKCU C:\Windows\system32\WinDir\svchost.exe
Yes HKCU:Run USB Safely Remove A:\USB Safely Remove\USB.Safely.Remove.5.1.2.1185.FFF\USBSafelyRemove.exe /startup
Yes HKLM:Run FAStartup (I hate this kind of software)
Yes HKLM:Run FATrayAlert A:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe
Yes HKLM:Run AccuWeatherWidget "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Stage\Dell Stage\AccuWeather\accuweather.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Stage\Dell Stage\AccuWeather\start.umj" --startup
Yes HKLM:Run Adobe ARM "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run Adobe Reader Speed Launcher "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run APSDaemon "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run BTMTrayAgent rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btmshell.dll",TrayApp
Yes HKLM:Run CTMasterOnOffMonitor Rundll32.exe CTMWatch.dll StartCTMasterOnOffWatch
Yes HKLM:Run Dell Registration C:\Program Files (x86)\System Registration\prodreg.exe /boot
Yes HKLM:Run Dell Webcam Central "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe" /mode2
Yes HKLM:Run DellStage "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Stage\Dell Stage\stage_primary.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Stage\Dell Stage\start.umj" --startup
Yes HKLM:Run Desktop Disc Tool "C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run DivXUpdate "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
Yes HKLM:Run FreeFallProtection C:\Program Files (x86)\STMicroelectronics\AccelerometerP11\FF_Protection.exe
Yes HKLM:Run HKLM C:\Windows\system32\WinDir\svchost.exe
Yes HKLM:Run HotKeysCmds C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
Yes HKLM:Run IgfxTray C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
Yes HKLM:Run IntelPAN "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PAN Tray
Yes HKLM:Run IntelTBRunOnce wscript.exe //b //nologo "C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\RunTBGadgetOnce.vbs"
Yes HKLM:Run iTunesHelper "A:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run mcui_exe "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
Yes HKLM:Run NVHotkey rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\nvHotkey.dll,Start
Yes HKLM:Run Persistence C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
Yes HKLM:Run QuickSet c:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\QuickSet.exe
Yes HKLM:Run RtHDVBg C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe /MAXX3 
Yes HKLM:Run RTHDVCPL C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe -s
Yes HKLM:Run RunDLLEntry C:\Windows\system32\RunDLL32.exe C:\Windows\system32\AmbRunE.dll,RunDLLEntry
Yes HKLM:Run SunJavaUpdateSched "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run SynTPEnh %ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
Yes HKLM:Run UnlockerAssistant "A:\Program Files (x86)\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
Yes HKLM:Run UpdReg C:\Windows\UpdReg.EXE
Yes HKLM:Run VolPanel "C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\SB X-Fi MB\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
Yes IE Extension Messenger Companion (Ctrl+Shift+C) C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
Yes IE Extension Blog This C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
Yes IE Helper IDM integration (IDMIEHlprObj Class) C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
Yes IE Helper Adobe PDF Link Helper C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
Yes IE Helper McAfee Phishing Filter c:\progra~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll
Yes IE Helper DivX Plus Web Player HTML5 A:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\ie\DivXHTML5\DivXHTML5.dll
Yes IE Helper Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper A:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
Yes IE Helper scriptproxy C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20120426211920.dll
Yes IE Helper Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
Yes IE Helper Face recognition web login for FastAccess A:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAIESSO.dll
Yes IE Helper Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper A:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
Yes Startup User Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Monitor 2.0.lnk C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\SignalIslandUi.exe


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion.
What's that FAStartup?
There a quite a number listed in startup that I actually don't recognize what are they.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

It's Facial Recognition app/driver , (If we had not more than one program named "FAStartup") this is safe to disable.
You can Google for those you don't know what they are, or ask here.


----------



## darkw1zard (May 25, 2012)

mhd1360 said:


> It's Facial Recognition app/driver , (If we had not more than one program named "FAStartup") this is safe to disable.
> You can Google for those you don't know what they are, or ask here.


Do you think the wifi problem is related to overloaded startup programs?
I have tried 3 different networks and results are the same. Every startup wifi connect automatically, but gives me no inet access (but connected). So I have to reconnect for it to work.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Absolutely Not.
Wifi problem is not relater to overload startup programs at all.
Prevent some program not to start at windows startup may cause your system stars up faster,
For Wifi:
Post a new post in "Web and Email" or "Networking" section and ask your question there, you will get answer faster there.
Post an screenshot of the problem with its popup there, it would help us discover your problem faster.


----------

